# Eura Mobile 580LS - Battery Master - split charge relay



## Celox (Nov 4, 2007)

As we always have a flat starter battery I have just bought a Battery Master. The instructions recommend using the connections for the split charge relay. Our unit was built in 2007 and would appreciate any comments on how to locate and identify this relay.

Our van has has an Alden panel and a second leisure battery. I have added the roof photo as I thought this might be of interest. As you can see we have not found an easy way to keep the roof clean.


----------

